# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Mach3 chạy trên win 8.1

## tranphong248

Các cao thủ ơi, phần mềm Mach3 có chạy tốt trên win 8.1 ( 32bit or 64bit) không ah?
Bác nào đã có dùng qua xin cho ý kiến
Thanks

----------


## Thành Đức

Mach3 trên win 8 cài chạy được nhưng không xuất tín hiệu qua cổng print được bạn

----------

tranphong248

----------


## tranphong248

Vậy Mach3 chạy trên win gì là tốt nhất vậy a Thành Đức
Thanks

----------


## Thành Đức

Requirements if using the parallel port for machine control:
Desktop PC (Laptops are not supported) with at least one parallel port
32-bit version of Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, or Windows 7 (64-bit versions will not work)
1Ghz CPU
512MB RAM
Non-integrated Video Card with 32MB RAM(Large G-code files, especially 3D files will require a video card with 512MB RAM or higher)
Requirements if using an external motion device for machine control:
An appropriate external motion controller (options can be found on the Plugins page)
Desktop or Laptop with Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, or Windows 8
1Ghz CPU
512MB RAM
Video Card with 32MB RAM(Large G-code files, especially 3D files will require a video card with 512MB RAM or higher)

Mach 3 chay tốt trên win xp , win 7 32 bit, 64 bit ko làm việc

----------


## solero

Phần mềm Mach3 có thể chạy trên hầu hết các win đã liệt kê, tuy nhiên có xuất ra được cổng song song (LPT) để điều khiển máy CNC được không thì còn tùy vào từng phiên bản Windows, Card mach 3 và Plugin của nó.

Windows 7 - 32 bit chạy Mach 3 xuất cổng LPT điều khiển máy tốt nhé. Tốt nhất nên chạy Windows XP cho nó ổn định.

Muốn chạy Windows 7 - 64bit thì dùng card Mach3 USB.

----------

elenercom

----------

